# Campgrounds on the GA. coast.



## Flaustin1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Yall have any suggestions on a good, semi-private campground near the coast?  I don't want to be on one of those sites where you've got a concrete pad and another camper 10 ft away.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 16, 2016)

if you want to go a little further south, Hannah Park in Jacksonville might fit the ticket. There are no sites on the ocean. It is about 1/4 mile walk across the highway to the beach. There is a lake next to the campground, and there are miles and miles of bike/walking paths in the park.  The bath houses are quite dated and need of an upgrade, but other than that, we loved it.  We stayed down next to the lake. There was a few small gators there, and we saw several water snakes around the lake. Ospreys were nesting in the tall pines and would fish the lake in the afternoons.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 17, 2016)

Jekyll island campground is awesome.  But somewhat tight.  Trees and dirt, no concrete.

Ft McAlister state park is "kinda" near the beach.   Nice place though 

Crooked river state park has sites big enough to play ultimate Frisbee in.  But I don't know how far it is to the beach.  You will need to google on that.

Anistasia state park in St Augustine fl is really nice.  But not in GA.

Also there is Fort clinch state park on Fernandina beach fl.  (First thing you come to when you cross state line)  have not been there yet.  But from the Web site, I will be visiting what looks to be a very nice place


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 20, 2016)

Haven't camped but have been inside Ft. Clinch state park. and it is pretty nice.  I don't think the sites are on the beach but not too far away. 

They have a HUGE fishing pier that appears to goes out half a mile looking at it from the beach side.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks fellas.  I will check them out.


----------



## blakefallin (Jul 21, 2016)

x2 on Jekyll campground.  No concrete, can be kinda tight but my family and I enjoyed it.  Another in Florida is Little Talbot Island state park.  Campground is across the highway from beach.  There is a boat launch for canoes and kayaks in the campground which is on a nice tidal creek.  The wife and caught quite a few fish one evening.  Its about 30 min away from Fernandina beach.  Nothing on Little Talbot Island, closest restaurant/store is at least 15 minutes away, but the beach was nearly empty when we went back in June and it is beautiful!


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 21, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Crooked river state park has sites big enough to play ultimate Frisbee in.  But I don't know how far it is to the beach.  You will need to google on that.



Was there last fall and I want to say the nearest actual beach (as in swimming) is going to be Fernandina and the Amelia/Fort Clinch areas.  Other than Cumberland Island that is.

We were very disappointed to learn the fishing dock by the river was closed for repairs too.


----------



## one_shot (Jul 22, 2016)

Fort Clinch is just a little further, Jekyll island campground sites have no privacy. Flip a steak it may land on the neighbors plate!


----------



## Milkman (Jul 22, 2016)

Not in Ga but just north of Ga line in SC.  I have not been here personally but a friend has been several times and loves this place.  He says deer will walk through your camp.

http://www.southcarolinaparks.com/files/State Parks Files/Hunting Island/HI_CampMap.pdf

http://www.southcarolinaparks.com/huntingisland/introduction.aspx


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 22, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Not in Ga but just north of Ga line in SC.  I have not been here personally but a friend has been several times and loves this place.  He says deer will walk through your camp.
> 
> http://www.southcarolinaparks.com/files/State Parks Files/Hunting Island/HI_CampMap.pdf
> 
> http://www.southcarolinaparks.com/huntingisland/introduction.aspx



I LOVE Hunting Island, but it is so hard to get a site there.  We can't plan months ahead, and to find a site for just a week or two away is near impossible.  The sister campground is just across the bay from Hunting Island, and just as desirable. It is Edisto Beach.  Same problem getting a site there though.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 22, 2016)

Fort Clinch has a beach loop and a river loop of camp sites. The river loop has mosquitoes and the beach loop has no shade.
I prefer the beach loop.


----------



## REUSSERY (Jul 25, 2016)

fort mcallister state park has very nice camping sites that are not to bunched up. there is fishing, trails and a fort nearby. if you've not been there, you should consider it sometime..


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 25, 2016)

We love Ft. McAllister as well.  There's one or two fishing piers over the tidal creeks and also a big public pier nearby over the Ogeechee River.

Just don't leave any food out because of all the tame raccoons at night.  They will just about raid your table while you are sitting there eating.


----------



## Laman (Jul 25, 2016)

Oldstick I have to agree with you on FT. McAllister great place but the coons were amazing.  I got in a stare down with three of the largest coons I have ever seen one evening when they waddled in to our camp at dusk.  They hung around till we went in the coach and then next morning I had pawprints just about the entire 40 foot length of the motorhome.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 25, 2016)

Oldstick said:


> We love Ft. McAllister as well.  There's one or two fishing piers over the tidal creeks and also a big public pier nearby over the Ogeechee River.
> 
> Just don't leave any food out because of all the tame raccoons at night.  They will just about raid your table while you are sitting there eating.



Are those docks also equipped to tie off boats?

Looking with google earth it appears to be 8-10 miles of winding down the creeks and the Ogeechee to Ossabaw Sound.  Does that seem about right?


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Are those docks also equipped to tie off boats?
> 
> Looking with google earth it appears to be 8-10 miles of winding down the creeks and the Ogeechee to Ossabaw Sound.  Does that seem about right?



The one dock that I remember is right beside the campground with metal railing, so I don't know why you couldn't tie up unless they have specific rules.  Probably with a chain and lock because there is traffic up and down the tidal creek.  

Can't remember if there is a boat ramp inside the park or not, but there is one on up at the Hwy 17 Ogeechee bridge.

Edited:  The campground map does show a boat ramp and boat dock inside the park.

But I don't know the routes or distances from any of the boat launches.


----------



## Bama B (Jul 26, 2016)

FT mcallister has two ramps and two docks. First one at entrance to park open to public. Small floating dock to launch bots The ramp inside park at campsite has landing and floating dock to tie up. We leave boat in water tied up when camping. first come first serve. If crowded we just haul boat on trailer for night and relaunch in morning. plenty of parking.


----------



## Bama B (Jul 26, 2016)

check out youtube. Fort Mcallister historic state park. you will see photos of camp ground with ramp and dock.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 26, 2016)

Bama B said:


> FT mcallister has two ramps and two docks. First one at entrance to park open to public. Small floating dock to launch bots The ramp inside park at campsite has landing and floating dock to tie up. We leave boat in water tied up when camping. first come first serve. If crowded we just haul boat on trailer for night and relaunch in morning. plenty of parking.





Bama B said:


> check out youtube. Fort Mcallister historic state park. you will see photos of camp ground with ramp and dock.



Thanks I will check out the youtube

Is it about 10 miles to the open water from the campground ramp?

What kind of fishing do you do while there ?  Are the insects bad in that area?


----------

